# 1973 Schwinn Super Sport



## HerrOtto (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello, I have a 1973 Schwinn Super sport that is missing the rear derailleur, as the bike was used as a fixed gear by the previous owner. I would like to convert it back to a 10 speed, therefore my question to you is: Is there anything special to a 1973 Super sport rear derailleur or will any period correct or for that matter any Schwinn 10 speed rear derailleur work? The bike is not 100% original as the front rim and handle bar tape or after market. Other than that, the bike is in great shape and original. Thank you


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 18, 2020)

Nothing real special about it.  Any good friction shift long cage derailleur should work fine on it.  I have a bunch of SSs(7)  and have maybe 5 different rears derailleurs on them.  Among them are Shimano Crane GS, Suntour GT and some mid level Shimanos.  Roger


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 18, 2020)

I don't really know enough about the different brands or styles. I had the chance to buy a whole Le tour parts bike including the derailleurs for $30 but it was pretty rough. Would that derailleur work? Not sure what year it is.


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 18, 2020)

I just found this one " Vintage Shimano Eagle GTO Long Cage Rear Derailleur Schwinn Super Sport" on ebay for 23.50 includes shipping. Would this work? Its from a 1970 and mine is a 1973.


----------



## bloo (Dec 18, 2020)

IMHO, if you don't need it to be original get a Suntour of some kind.

Is there a derailleur hanger on the frame? If not you probably need one with a claw so watch for that. If I found the right ebay item, it does.


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 18, 2020)

What about this from Craigslist    https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bop/d/richmond-suntour-hero-shifter/7241320837.html


----------



## bloo (Dec 18, 2020)

I like it but I am not sure it will work. Suntour had a patent on slant-paralleogram derailleurs back on those days and pretty much out performed everything else. I think this is one of the cheaper ones, but still probably shifts good.

Roger Henning mentioned needing a long cage deraileur though, and that one isnt.


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 18, 2020)

Because I really don't know the differences in derailleurs, to play it safe, I think I may go with the (Ebay)long cage Shimano from a 1970 Super Sport. Two more questions please: What should be the length of the chain once I convert it back to a 10 speed, I am sure the current chain was shortened to make it a single speed? Is there a trick to loosen up old spokes from a vintage bike w/o braking them? I have been soaking the nipples with PB blaster but as soon as you rotate the wheel to get to the next spoke the fluid runs out of the nipple. I have tried clamping the spoke with a vise grip and then turning the nipple , but the spoke still wants to spin or the nipple may round off.


----------



## bloo (Dec 18, 2020)

Get a new chain. Single speed chains are usually a different width. What you do IIRC is loop the new chain around your largest front and largest rear cog (no derailleur), add 2 half links (one narrow, one wide, and cut it there.

Be sure you are cutting it at a spot where it will go together, and a wee bit long is better than a wee bit short. If you use a detachable link (or whatever that call the new master links that can actually be used on derailleur bikes), then you need both ends to be the thin link. If you are just gonna push the pin back in (like in the 70s), then you need one end narrow and the other wide.

Also see this for chain length:



			Derailer Adjustment
		


.


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 18, 2020)

I guess it would be called a single speed. It still has the original rear wheel gear cluster and the original two gear crank set, just no rear derailleur.


----------



## bloo (Dec 18, 2020)

I don't know then I would still get a new chain. They don't cost that much.

On stuck spokes I put a drop of mineral oil on each one, at both ends of the nipple if possible. I wait 2 or 3 days for the oil to soak in, then try to break them loose. Some cannot be saved, and you will just have to replace those.


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 19, 2020)

So I broke a couple of spokes on the rear wheel and the rear cog gear cluster has to be removed. Can this be removed and replaced without having the special tools?


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 19, 2020)

No you need a freewheel remover tool (correct name for what you are calling a cluster) to take it off.  I have about 14 different ones so it has to be the one for your freewheel or take it to a bike shop and pay them to do it.  If you really want to work on bicycles you will need to start buying tools.  Go to your nearest library ans what books they have on bicycle repair and that will help you.  Roger


----------



## bloo (Dec 19, 2020)

Maybe, depending on how tight it is, what brand it is, and what sort of stuff you have for makeshift. probably not.

DO NOT unlace the wheel until you get the freewheel off, that would be a serious mistake. I would take the wheel to a local bike shop and ask them to unscrew the freewheel for you. It probably won't cost too much, they might not even charge you.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 19, 2020)

HerrOtto said:


> So I broke a couple of spokes on the rear wheel and the rear cog gear cluster has to be removed. Can this be removed and replaced without having the special tools?



If you don't have the freewheel removal tool take the wheel to your local bike shop. Usually they don't charge but if they do it's a very small fee.


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 19, 2020)

The rear cassette says its Schwinn approved Japan Model 1 or J. I think but not positive its original, its on a Weinmann alloy rim. If it will require freewheel removal tool. which one?


----------



## bloo (Dec 19, 2020)

I believe it takes the Park FR-4, but I'm not 100% sure. Hopefully others will comment.


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 19, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> No you need a freewheel remover tool (correct name for what you are calling a cluster) to take it off.  I have about 14 different ones so it has to be the one for your freewheel or take it to a bike shop and pay them to do it.  If you really want to work on bicycles you will need to start buying tools.  Go to your nearest library ans what books they have on bicycle repair and that will help you.  Roger



Roger will this derailluer  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=264969469674     work for this 73 Super Sport?


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 19, 2020)

If the bike shop is going to charge too much, will this tool work to remove my freewheel?  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KHPPOVM/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza      I know its not top quality


----------



## bloo (Dec 19, 2020)

No. You have to have the right tool. Freewheels are not common anymore, having been replaced by freehubs. Those tools look like they would be useful to take the cassette off of a freehub.

In the freewheel days, you needed the chainwhip (about like that one in the link) and yet another special tool if you were going to *disassemble *the freewheel. That was not usually done.

To remove the freewheel you need whatever tool fits your freewheel brand and model. There were many. Some are no longer available. I think yours takes the Park FR-4. If you had it, you would engage it in the freewheel, then use the wrench flats to unscrew the freewheel from the hub. Since pedaling the bike makes the freewheel tighter, it is probably really stuck.

If really stuck I would clamp the tool in a vise, and grab the rim with my hands and unscrew the whole wheel from the freewheel and the tool. You get more leverage that way.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 19, 2020)

Here it is from the expert on Schwinn lightweights. 

*Yes, the FR-4 is correct for all Schwinn Approved Model J (Japan = Shimano) freewheels.*


----------



## bloo (Dec 19, 2020)

As it turns out, not very expensive:






						Amazon.com : Park Tool FR-4 Freewheel Remover: Atom : Bike Hand Tools : Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com : Park Tool FR-4 Freewheel Remover: Atom : Bike Hand Tools : Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank you all for your help. I'm not sure how spokes are sold (length? gauge?brand?) Could someone please advise which ones I should purchase? All our local bike shops are hardly open due to the covid and with the Holidays, probably even less.


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 20, 2020)

No that freewheel tool will not work but the derailleur will.  As I said I have 14 of them with the first one I bought when I was 21 and I am 71 now.  I just grab them off the hook they are on until I find the right one.  Take it to a shop or plan on having a large expensive tool collection.  Roger


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 20, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> No that freewheel tool will not work but the derailleur will.  As I said I have 14 of them with the first one I bought when I was 21 and I am 71 now.  I just grab them off the hook they are on until I find the right one.  Take it to a shop or plan on having a large expensive tool collection.  Roger



Thank you, will the Park FR-4 work,  and what size spokes please?


----------



## bloo (Dec 20, 2020)

Spokes are measured from the inside of the "L" shape to the tip, with no nipple. Schwinn spokes from that time are usually double-butted, meaning they have thick spots at each end. Probably 14 gauge or so. Look at yours to see. Straight spokes are also available.

A couple of caveats: modern double butted spokes do not look the same and do not really appear double butted even though they are. In many cases, they are also stainless, which looks different. If you are just replacing a few, it might be a good idea to throw and ad in the wanted section here for the spokes and nipples. Nipples come in many lengths. To get a close match, measure them and state how many flats they have. A 1973 bike will have 4 flats, but always look.


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank you. I ordered the Freewheel tool and rear derailleur.


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 27, 2020)

On my 1973 Super sport, there is only one adjusting screw (screw is in the horizontal position)on the front derailleur and I cant figure out which movement it adjust because it does not appear to make any difference in the movement or limitations of the derailleur. Would anybody be able to tell me what this screw does? Thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2020)

@HerrOtto    I don't know what front derailleur you have so try this one.  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Owners/1973/73lom14.htm

Or maybe this one?


----------



## HerrOtto (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you, that is a picture of the derailleur in question. I totally missed the vertical High gear adjusting screw. Thanks again.


----------

